# Marathon Schotten



## branderstier (4. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

kennt jemand den Termin des Schottener Marathon und die Ausschreibung?
Ich kann etwas aktuelles nicht finden. Schotten und Sundern sind ja am gleichen Wochenende. Welcher ist denn eurer Meinung nach fahrtechnisch der bessere. Der Trailanteil in Sundern ist ja eher gering.

Danke und tschüß


----------



## zett78 (4. Februar 2013)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q= schotten mtb 2013#seen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lonleyrider (4. Februar 2013)

Ich hab mal den Veranstalter letzte Woche angeschrieben. Die Onlineanmeldung wird Mitte Fabruar freigeschaltet!


----------



## zett78 (4. Februar 2013)

http://www.tgv-schotten.de/wms/tgv/index.php#


----------



## smk-de (5. Februar 2013)

Hallo, letztes Jahr hat sie den "Wildsautrail" neu im Programm. Hat die Veranstaltung enorm aufgewertet. Ich werde wieder Schotten fahren.


----------



## branderstier (5. Februar 2013)

Hi Leuts,
danke für eure Infos. Ich denke wir werden in Schotten fahren.

Grüße und tschüß


----------



## Cyclingtobi (11. Februar 2013)

28. April ist Schotten und auch gleichzetig das erste Rennen für die Rossbacher Bike-Challange 2013! (Mittelstrecke)


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (11. Februar 2013)

Mist! Ein Tag nach Sundern! Das bekomm ich daheim nicht durch! 
Schotten ist sooo ein geiler Kurs!!!!


----------



## Peter88 (22. März 2013)

Wie ist das mit dem Startgeld? Bezahlt man das am Renntag vor ort?


----------



## zett78 (22. März 2013)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit dem Startgeld? Bezahlt man das am Renntag vor ort?


  steht doch alles da!!!

Meldungen:
Am einfachsten online über das Meldeformular auf der Internetseite www.tgv-schotten.de per Email: [email protected] Online-Anmeldung nur bis Freitag, 19.04.2013  24:00 Uhr
Danach sind nur noch Anmeldungen am Wettkampftag als Nachmeldung bis 60 min. vor dem Start möglich.
Meldungen unbedingt mit Geburtsdatum, Angabe Mini-, Kurz- oder Langstrecke, evtl. Lizenznummer und bei Teilnahme am BlaulichtCup unter Cup/Wertungen: BLAULICHTCup eintragen.
Voranmeldung ist nur mit Einzahlung des Startgeldes auf das Konto der TGV Radsportabteilung bei der Sparkasse Oberhessen BLZ 518 500 79 Konto-Nr. 02 0000 6186 gültig. SWIFT: HELADEF1FRI
IBAN: DE77 5185 0079 0200 0061 86 Teilnehmer deren Startgeld nicht bis Mittwoch, 24.04.2013 eingegangen ist und keinen Zahlungsnachweis vorlegen können, müssen am Veranstaltungstag Nachmeldegebühr bezahlen.


----------



## Peter88 (22. März 2013)

Das habe ich doch überlesen !!
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul_FfM (22. März 2013)

Hab' mir gerade mal die Ausschreibung durchgelesen und bin über den Passus "Das Mitführen von GPS Geräten ist nicht erlaubt." gestolpert. Klingt für mich recht bizarr. Wenn das eine Vorgabe der zuständigen Verwaltung für die Genehmigung sein sollte wäre ich für einen Hinweis der Veranstalter dankbar. Und wenn's eine Entscheidung der Verwalung wäre, wie soll das denn kontrolliert werden?   GPS Tracker sind doch recht unscheinbar und auch einem Smartphone sieht man nicht an, ob es die Strecke mitschneidet. Ich hab' als Tacho nur einen alten Garmin Edge, wenn ich mit dem nicht starten darf ist die Veranstaltung für mich gestorben.

Grüße
LL


----------



## Blauer Sauser (23. März 2013)

Ich hab nur einen alten Edge 305 als Tacho und bin in Schotten schon 2x mitgefahren. Kontrolliert worden bin ich noch nie!!!


----------



## alex80 (29. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich war gestern beim Vulkanmarathon in Schotten am Start, das Wetter war zum Glück ein wenig milde gestimmt und der Kurs macht verdammt viel Spaß! Aber lest selbst:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=104

Viel Spaß beim Lesen,
Alex


----------



## mtbmarcus (15. Mai 2014)

Am Wochenende findet in Schotten ja wieder der Marathon statt.
Kann jemand sagen wie es dort aktuell auf der Strecke aussieht?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## guenththo (17. Mai 2014)

Wäre auch interessiert.
Aber denke mal das die Strecke in gutem Zustand ist, da sie doch relativ unempfindlich gegenüber Schlamm ist.


----------



## alex80 (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

perfekte Veranstaltung unter perfekten Bedingungen! Hier ist der Link zu meinem Rennbericht:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=128


Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saiver74 (19. Mai 2014)

alex80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> perfekte Veranstaltung unter perfekten Bedingungen! Hier ist der Link zu meinem Rennbericht:
> 
> ...


kann zwar nicht verstehen wie man den Wildsautrail berghoch geil finden konnte, aber Glückwunsch zum Meister


----------



## tzmtb (20. Mai 2014)

Stimmt, hochwärts ist es nicht so schön wie runter... dachte sich auch der eine Fahrer der auf der Strasse vorbeigefahren ist. 
Ansonsten war es schön!


----------



## ko5tik (20. Mai 2014)

So, Habe Paar Videos auf der Strecke gemacht:


----------



## Zementsack (28. Juni 2015)

Servus.

Ändern die in Schotten öfter mal den Termin? Heuer ist ja am 26. Juli. Würde mich auch interessieren, wie ich mir die Strecke vorzustellen habe und ob sie noch so ist wie 2014. Trails wie beim Keiler-Bike-Marathon oder eher weniger?

VG
Jürgen


----------



## guenththo (1. Juli 2015)

Hi, Strecke hat keine nennenswerten Trails. Hauptsächlich Waldautobahn.

Leg
Thorsten


----------

